# how to not bust a roost



## struttersix (Aug 26, 2012)

so several times in the last week we have pinned down a feed field only to find out that the birds are on a slough that is in the same field or the next one to roost. how do you hunt these lazy birds. im new to this.


----------



## snowhunter23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I don't hunt those birds...I let em be lol Find new birds is what i'd do


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

Hunt wherever they are landing.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

ValleyHunter said:


> Hunt wherever they are landing.


One round of shooting and the hunt is over. Hell, they might even see the vehicle lights and not come into the field.


----------



## matt29 (Feb 13, 2009)

Depending how close it really is, sometimes you can get away with it if there is a good wind blowing away from them


----------



## struttersix (Aug 26, 2012)

we tried hunting where they were landing. once the first group came in the second time they went the other way. i am assuming they saw the vehicles. thanks for the advice.


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

well obviously you dont hunt close to the water. the geese wouldnt get up off the water, and instantly land in the corn or whatever. I have done it plenty of times hunting in the same field as they roost in a pond.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

So your saying geese won't roost in water in the same field they are feeding in?


----------



## jkangas (Sep 28, 2011)

This is why scouting is so important. Whenever we go out scouting we normally wait until they fly off for the night or go out early enough to see them flying to the fields to feed. This gives us a lot better chance of not hunting a field where the roost is too close to hunt it. Granted if you have a strong wind blowing away from the roost or a lot of hills etc between the two you can get away with it but why go through all the work to have a one and done. If you are suspicious they might be roosting in the field, just move on and find a different one.


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

blhunter3 said:


> So your saying geese won't roost in water in the same field they are feeding in?


Not at all. I am saying they usually are not close enough to the water to affect anything. At least in my experiences.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Sounds like you need to hide in the field better. Park your trucks far ways and out of sight. Spend a day watching the birds, what do they do, where do they go, and what times. Find more than one field and scout them both.


----------



## eye_guysd (Jan 23, 2005)

do yourself a favor and forget you saw them.
If you think twice that they may be to close than chances are they are...
its not worth going through all the work for a "maybe"...
tell some other friends of yours about them and let them hunt it and chase the birds away and find em later.


----------

